# Here's my skin I designed to match the graphite Kindle



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

I've been going back and forth with myself about returning my graphite K3 for a white one, but thought first I would try a skin that goes better with the graphite color. How about this:


----------



## Mary Johnson (Sep 12, 2010)

Wow, I love that!  Very nice!

Mary J


----------



## leslieray (Mar 16, 2010)

Very Pretty! I think this was look very nice with your Graphite K3!


----------



## s0nicfreak (Jun 10, 2010)

I think it would be better if the "if" was large instead of the "is"


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

s0nicfreak said:


> I think it would be better if the "if" was large instead of the "is"


OK, I see what you are saying. Unfortunately that whole saying is a digital design that I purchased, it's not something that I can edit. I've had other people ask me why the letters are running over each other! But I bought a digital package that has several book sayings in it, they are all designed very similar to this one...big words, small words.


----------



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

Very pretty!


----------



## tiggeerrific (Jan 22, 2010)

Is that the color of the graphite? If it is darker make sure your colors are bright so you can see it


----------



## gina1230 (Nov 29, 2009)

Oh, that is very nice!


----------



## BrendaW (Dec 10, 2010)

Very nice... I like it


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2010)

Wow! Very nice!


----------



## flutterby (Aug 11, 2010)

That looks great.  

Out of curiosity, what company do you send your designs to to get the skins made?


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

flutterby said:


> Out of curiosity, what company do you send your designs to to get the skins made?


She uses Decalgirl for the custom skins.


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

Very nice Patricia. Does DecalGirl only charge $5 more for custom skins?


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

Barbiedull said:


> Very nice Patricia. Does DecalGirl only charge $5 more for custom skins?


From what she emailed me, it's $5.00 for custom, $5.00 for matte, so would be $25 for custom,matte, plus shipping. Hope this helps.


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

I like it! This one will blend with the graphite.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Really nice. It will look nice with the graphite.


----------

